# أستشيركم؟



## العلم والعمل (10 سبتمبر 2008)

أخواني الأفاضل
أنا طالب في كلية الهندسة ومحتار في اختيار التخصص الهندسي المناسب لي ولسوق العمل في السعودية, بين ثلاث تخصصات وكيف أجد رغبتي وقدرتي فيها 
وهي 
#هندسة ميكانيكية
#هندسة كيميائية 
#هندسة كهربائية


فأود أن تفيدونني بخبرتكم في الاختيار .
وشكراً


----------

